# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Σύνδεση καταγραφικού με διαδίκτυο

## PALIARMOTHS

Καλησπέρα σας, έχω ένα καταγραφικό της camvision και θέλω να βλέπω τις κάμερες που έχω εγκάταστήσει στον χώρο μου από οποιονδήποτε υπολογιστή μέσω διαδικτύου αλλά δεν μπορώ να τα καταφέρω. Έχω κάνει domain name στο noip.com kai sto dvrdydns.com αλλά δεν έχω καταλάβει τη χρήση αυτών...
Παρ΄όλα αυτά έχω καταφέρει να βλέπω τις κάμερες στο τοπικό μου δίκτυο με την ip...

----------


## nestoras

1) Βάζεις στατική IP στο καταγραφικό
2) Καλό θα ήταν να αλλάξεις τις default θύρες του καταγραφικού σε αριθμούς που να είναι πάνω από το 1024 (συνηθίζονται οι θύρες γύρω στο 8000)
3) Κάνεις μια καταχώρηση σε κάποιο πάροχο dynamic dns
4) Περνάς τη ρύθμιση για ανανέωση της IP στο ρούτερ ή στο καταγραφικό
5) Κάνεις port forward τις θύρες του καταγραφικού στο ρουτεράκι σου (από την wan του ρούτερ προς τη στατική IP του καταγραφικού)

Στις γραμμές dsl δε χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάτι περισσότερο.
Βοήθεια για Port forward εδώ:

http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/

----------


## PALIARMOTHS

Φίλε μου σ΄ ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου αλλά επειδη δέν παίρνω εύκολα στροφές από αυτά μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις καλύτερα το 3 και το 4?

----------

